# RecipeDB - Cascadian Ale



## spacecadet (27/9/10)

Cascadian Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Kit & Kilo               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Coopers Pale extract is Canadian Blonde kit.First 0 minute hop addition was at flame out.Second 0 minute hop addition was dry hopping 5 days into fermentation.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.25 kg TF Crystal     1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    0.5 kg Dextrose    0.25 kg Generic DME - Light    0.25 kg Corn Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    12.5 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    12.5 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     7 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.043 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 9.7 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.15%   Colour 14 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------

